# Autotrail Wanted.



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi. 

I'm looking to buy a used Autotrail. Either a Apache 634u or a Cheyenne 635. No older than the new shape 2006. So by all means drop me a line if you are changing and selling your van.

I say this, thou having read some of the articles on here i'm having small second thoughts. I cannot work out how a brand new motorhome can leave the factory and have faults. Surely there must be a quality control dept. A massed produced item like a motorhome surely must be tried and tested. And any faults recognised during development. Or am I just being naive ??


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Freddiebooks said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm looking to buy a used Autotrail. Either a Apache 634u or a Cheyenne 635. Or am I just being naive ??


Its like buying a new house, they all come with teething problems, and motorhomes are are not exempt.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Strange isn't it, I had a 634u and no-one was really interested for three months then three people were after it at the same time.
Sold it last week and missing it already :roll: 
Norman


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

When you buy anything as complicated as a motorhome there are bound to be small faults and "snags". I agree things like gearboxes, chassis and major components should be fine, but when you consider all the other bits and pieces come from different countries and are put together on site.

There is a quality control at Autotrail at the end of the production line where the water and gas systems are checked and the electrical appliances are run, but only for a short time. I bet most faults only come to light after prolonged use, not an excuse just a comment!

I shouldn't worry too much anyway if you are buying a van 18 months to 2 years old, someone else will have had all the problems and had them fixed and added their own additions to the vans inventory. Buying from a dealer, whilst probably more expensive, will ensure at least some sort of warranty, if the dealer is reputable of course!

Our 2008 Cheyenne 660 has had some problems but none that Spinney Motors hasn't been able to sort out. So don't be put off an Autotrail. They are well made vans with some good models. With an Autotrail you are buying a motorhome made by a company that makes only motorhomes and not someone who uses the same build techniques and equipment as when they are making caravans!


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

*Autotrail Wanted*



Annsman said:


> When you buy anything as complicated as a motorhome there are bound to be small faults and "snags". I agree things like gearboxes, chassis and major components should be fine, but when you consider all the other bits and pieces come from different countries and are put together on site.
> 
> There is a quality control at Autotrail at the end of the production line where the water and gas systems are checked and the electrical appliances are run, but only for a short time. I bet most faults only come to light after prolonged use, not an excuse just a comment!
> 
> ...


The comments above are to some degree true but there is little difference between a motorhome and a caravan apart from the chassis that it is built on one has to be towed the other is self propelled.

The BIGGEST condsideration is the level of service available if and when
things do go wrong at the moment Swift are well ahead of the rest, my own exerience with Auto-Trail was not good. Of course that is one persons opinion but I for one would rather not have a motorhome if the only choice was an Auto-Trail.

Les.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote:- " A massed produced item like a motorhome surely must be tried and tested."
MHs are not mass produced. The production figures are tiny indicating a more 'hand built' product....but not always by 'craftsmen and women'.
To follow this up the PDI inspection is trusted to a dealer who doesn't have the staff or they are too busy selling to waste time on PDIs.

No doubt there may be one or two exceptions....but I have never heard of any!


----------



## 100005 (Jul 12, 2006)

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/classifieds/contact.asp?class=25335


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

Freddiebooks said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm looking to buy a used Autotrail. Either a Apache 634u or a Cheyenne 635. No older than the new shape 2006. So by all means drop me a line if you are changing and selling your van.
> 
> I say this, thou having read some of the articles on here i'm having small second thoughts. I cannot work out how a brand new motorhome can leave the factory and have faults. Surely there must be a quality control dept. A massed produced item like a motorhome surely must be tried and tested. And any faults recognised during development. Or am I just being naive ??


Did you find one?

malc


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

An Autotrail Cheyenne 635se has been found. Thanks for viewing everyone, but my search is now over.

Thanks Again

Martin


----------

